# <textarea>



## Tob (15. Januar 2002)

Hi
weiß vieleicht jemand wie ich den Scrollbalken der immer an der Rechten seite von Textfeldern erschen entfernen kann ?

tob


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Januar 2002)

hi,

in den textarea tag:

style="overflow:hidden"

dann sollte das ding weg sein, mein ich..


----------



## sam (16. Januar 2002)

richtig gemeint  , aber warum sollte man bei nem mehrzeiligen textfeld den scrollbalken wegmachen?


----------



## Tob (18. Januar 2002)

sieht halt netter aus hoff ich auf jedenfalls. ich wusste ja bisher nicht wies geht.

tob


----------



## sam (18. Januar 2002)

na dann versuchs mal mit:


```
textarea{
BACKGROUND-COLOR: #FFFFFF;
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #FFFFFF; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #FFFFFF; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #FFFFFF; 
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #FFFFFF; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #000000;
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #FFFFFF; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #FFFFFF;
}
```

den code in ein stylesheet einfügen bzw. mit <style>...</style> in den head deiner seite und du siehst in der textarea nur den pfeil zum scrollen.....musst halt die farben noch anpassen.....

mfg
sam


----------

